# pdf.-Dokumente verkleinern



## pcp-brattcoxx (31. März 2010)

N´abend.

Habe folgendes Problem:
Für meine Bewerbungsunterlagen möchte ich gerne meine Zeugnisse einscannen damit diese auch alle in elektronischer Form zur Verfügung stehen. Dummerweise werden die gescannten Dokumente (1 Seite) aber immer so groß das man sie unmöglich per eMail-Anhang versenden könnte (1 Dokument je nach Scaneinstellung 75 - 300 dpi = 1,2 - 25 MiB).

Nach Standard soll aber die Anhanggröße in einer Bewerbungsemail die 2 MiB Gesamtgröße nicht überschreiten, zumal man mit den meisten FreeMail Postfächern eh nur max. 3 MiB Anlagen versenden kann.

Wie bekommen ich die gescannten Dokumente verkleinert ohne groß an Qualität einzubüßen?

Scanner in einem Lexmark X4650 All-in-One Drucker (75 - 600 dpi), 3 Seiten haben oberste Priorität. Ein Scan mit einer OCR-Software führt bei den handgeschriebenen Noten eines Zeugnisses zu Fehlern (absolut nicht verwendbar!).

Für schnelle Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## jetztaber (31. März 2010)

Hmm, z.B. Omnipage ermöglicht das Speichern direkt in ein PDF-Dokument.
Also evtl. mal andere Scannersoftware in Erwägung ziehen, die über eine solche Funktion bereits verfügt.

Adobe Acrobat Pro ist leider eine Lösung für den großen Geldbeutel. Es sollte allerdings eine zeitlich begrenzte Testversion bei Adobe geben. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob die im Leistungsumfang eingeschränkt ist oder auch nicht.


----------



## lazy (31. März 2010)

Mhhm wie sieht es denn mit den verschiedenen Formaten aus? JPEG - PNG - TIF was ist da am kleinsten? Unter 200 DPI würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht scannen. Wo bewirbst du dich denn wenn ich fragen darf? Bei einem IT Unternehmen ist das sicher was anderes als beim Maler nebenan. 

An die 2MB musst du dich nicht halten, aber es ist schlecht wenn der Arbeitgeber 100 Stunden auf deine Unterlagen warten muss. Bei G*X kann ich Emails mit bis zu 20MB verschicken glaube ich, 3 MB scheint mir sehr veraltet zu sein.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (31. März 2010)

Es geht um ein Unternehmen in der Sicherheitsbranche. Da wäre eine vernünftige Mail schon nicht verkehrt da sie um einiges seriöser wirken sollte.
Daher ist auch ein Scan in Bildformaten nicht unbedingt ratsam.


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2010)

Wenn Deine Software es kann, scanne in eine JPEG-Datei, dann hast Du erstmal eine hohe Komprimierung (mehr geht auch mit anderen Formaten bei gleicher Auflösung i.d.R. nicht). Dann installierst Du PDFCreator (pdfforge.org | The free PDF Creator and Converter). Zum Schluss öffnest Du das Bild mit einem Grafik-Programm (reicht z.B. Paint) und "druckst" es auf den Drucker "PDFCreator", der das Bild nach einem Dialog in eine PDF-Datei speichert.


----------



## dot (31. März 2010)

Mit irfanview funktionieren glaube ich auch Multipage PDFs aus Bildern.


----------



## bingo88 (31. März 2010)

Scannst du in Farbe? Das macht die Dateien nämlich nochmal extra fett. Als jpg-pdf speichern ist jedenfalls schonmal nicht verkehrt, die meisten Scanprogramme untersützen ja jpg nach pdf (auch mehrere Seiten). Um eine PDF nachträglich zu komprimieren (es bleibt aber weiter ne PDF!), brauchst du wohl den vollen Acrobat. Mir ist zumindest keine Alternative bekannt!


----------



## mattinator (31. März 2010)

dot schrieb:


> Mit irfanview funktionieren glaube ich auch Multipage PDFs aus Bildern.



Geht mit PDFCreator auch.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (1. April 2010)

Habe das ganez mittlerweile zum Glück auf ähnliche Weise lösen können.
Die Dokumente habe ich als JPEG mit 300 eingescannt und anschließend als Grafik in ein Word-dokument eingefügt und in der Größe angepasst.
Anschließend das ganze aus Office dierekt als .pdf speichern und fertig.
So geht´s dann auch

Danke trotzdem an alle jene welche sich so schnell eingebracht haben.


----------

